# Advice for an old springer spaniel



## Curragh (3 May 2012)

Hi

My dads springer is unwell. He took her to the vet yesterday, as when out walking she went all wobbly on her back legs and couldn't manage the rest of the walk. The vet thinks her back is in spasm and gave her metacam. Has any one experience of this with their dog? She is 13, been worked till she was 10 and so has worked hard all her life. She's also been sick, completely disinterested in any 1 or food. Dad thinks she's not drinking much either. I think she'll be going to the vet again tomorrow, but dad thinks the worse and is already thinking she's on her way out.

Any advice would be really good right now. Thanks x


----------



## CAYLA (3 May 2012)

Did the sickness start before or after the metacam? sometimes metacam can cause sickness and must be given with food.


----------



## Curragh (3 May 2012)

She was sick after she got home from the vets, the vet gave her a pain killer injection. I've told dad to give her the metacam with food thanks. He's just trying to get her to eat now, but she has walked away


----------



## wyrdsister (3 May 2012)

How long has she been off-colour for? I've got an elderly cocker spaniel who has had back problems in the past (degenerative discs). We tried metacam, which worked for a while, but subsequently she went through two fairly major back ops (one at 9 years old, one at 11). She recovered beautifully both times and is now a few weeks off 15, happy and still active, so don't give up hope! 

She also goes off her food and water when she's under the weather - refused to eat and barely drank for a week once (I was giving her water in a syringe!) - but that seems to be her response to feeling unwell. As long as it doesn't go on for too long (keep a watch to see if she needs a vet visit for a drip, etc), it's not necessarily the end of the world.

Advise your dad to keep his girl hydrated as much as possible, warm, and with comfy things to lie on and lots of company and cuddles. In addition to whatever your vet suggests and offers in terms of medication, TLC should help to coax her through it. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CAYLA (3 May 2012)

Her reluctance to eat could be pain related, add a splash of milk to a bowl of water to temp her to eat and try something highly palatable for food (chicken soup) cooked chicken.
See what the vet has to say on her next visit.


----------



## Curragh (3 May 2012)

That sounds just how Becky is now, she only started being like it yesterday. Dad was so shocked he took her straight to the vet. She's being very spoilt, dad is lifting her on to the couch and giving her much comfort. I don't think my dad would put her through a op at 13 years of age. We will make sure she drinks, if she doesn't she will see the vet. Thanks for the advice wyrdsister


----------



## Curragh (3 May 2012)

Cayla dad has tried with her favourites tonight. Not interested, I think it is pain related as you said. I will get some chicken tomorrow for her, poor girl is so miserable. Thank you


----------



## jumbyjack (3 May 2012)

Metacam made my BC so ill I thought he way dying, not all dogs can take it.  Did you have any bloods done?  My husky cross had similar symptoms that gradually worsened, he had accute pancreatitis and spending 4 days at the vets on a drip.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 May 2012)

Can you try the neurological test? Take the back foot, gently fold the toes over and put back on floor. If the dog rights her foot fairly quickly, it _tends_ to mean that it's not a spinal issue. (According to the specialist at the RVC). 

If she's in pain somewhere, hopefully the vet can give her something that won't make her sick. A friend has recommended Previcox: I'm taking big dog to talk pain management with the vet this weekend.


----------

